# 95 maxima altezza install



## dwaku (Jun 10, 2004)

Hello, I have a 95 Maxima and I just got my carbon fiber Altezza's in the mail today. I've never replaced tail lights before so I'd like to read over a how-to guide for replacing the stock tail lights with these Altezza's. I've searched the forum and haven't succeeded in finding any tutorials for installing Altezza's on a Maxima. If you could direct me to a tutorial or explain what I would need to do exactly, I would really appreciate it. The closest guide I found was the Dallas Enthusiast's Taillight conversion guide on VQPower.com, but I'd really like to see one for the Altezza's, so I know exactly what to do and what tools I should need. Any help would be appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## Xterra4444 (Jul 3, 2004)

Step 1: retape the box shut

Step 2: Call the online store and tell them you want to return it

Step 3: Ship it

Step 4: Check yoru credit card for a refund

Step 5: Spend the refunded money on something useful

Step 6: Never touch your beautifl OEM tailights again


----------



## OneToughMax (Jul 16, 2004)

Xterra4444 said:


> Step 1: retape the box shut
> 
> Step 2: Call the online store and tell them you want to return it
> 
> ...


BWAHAHAHAA!!! Best post ever :thumbup:


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I highly suggest returning those FUGLY Ricer lights, but if you insist on them, then the only install tools you'll need are a hammer and some nails. they go right in.


----------



## dwaku (Jun 10, 2004)

your obsession with OEM tails is cute, but that's not what I started this thread for. I'm looking for a legitimate response, not a free-for-all on why you hate Altezza tail lights.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Okay, so now let's look back to your original post... you have the instructions to remove and replace the stock lights (and do the conversion) from VQ Power...

so what's different with that, other than one is rice, the other isn't?
rice is usually easier to install because the people doing the work are often less intelligent.. so hammer and nails will be fine.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

dwaku said:


> your obsession with OEM tails is cute, but that's not what I started this thread for. I'm looking for a legitimate response, not a free-for-all on why you hate Altezza tail lights.


Nice. Most people around here are brainwashed and don't realize that trashing altezzas makes them look just as ignorant as liking them. Sorry you can't get a straight response but they shouldn't be too hard to install if you just take your OEMs off from inside of the trunk. Just start trying and you should be able to figure it out.


----------



## dwaku (Jun 10, 2004)

I don't see what is so ricer about changing tail lights. I have a 95, so my options are limited for one. The red/clear lights that they have for 97-99 are nice, but they're too similar to stocks for me. I happen to like the carbon fiber backed altezza's and they're the same lights as the ones on the IS300. For something as subtle as changing tail lights you guys sure are anxious to put someone down for changing the look of their car.


----------



## Xterra4444 (Jul 3, 2004)

but don't forget that along with changing the look, you are also changing the quality. Altezza tailights are made very cheap, and you will find that ina matter of months, they will be leakin water and lookin horrible


----------



## dwaku (Jun 10, 2004)

Xterra4444 said:


> but don't forget that along with changing the look, you are also changing the quality. Altezza tailights are made very cheap, and you will find that ina matter of months, they will be leakin water and lookin horrible


I wasn't aware that Altezza tail lights were poorly made. If in fact they do leak I'll just put my stock ones back on. Everything's a learning experience


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Altezzas... cheap crap made by Ricers, for Ricers. :cheers:


----------



## mrdick (Mar 25, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> Altezzas... cheap crap made by Ricers, for Ricers. :cheers:


 thats for sure.


----------



## Gurlie_J_Gurl (Aug 4, 2004)

I have some for my 96 maxima. I installed them myself with a pair of needle nose pliers (to unscrew the bolts in tiny spots) The sealent on the factory was pretty stubborn but PUSH they'll come out... and the new sealent will not be very workable... just PUSH they'll go. Screw the bolts in tight with the Washers and it'll seal them up just fine. The lights just lock into place just as the old ones.... my only advice is check the lights after installtion to be sure a)they're in the right spot b)they didn't get messed up while switching. I installed them on my own in my drive way with nothing extra to seal them up; over a YEAR ago... no leaks,... no fogging... still looking brand new.


----------

